# Muddy Pastures



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay, so I have a predicament. I have a horse, a bottle calf, and five heifers that have free roam of three pastures; one is a large feedlot, one a medium grassy area (in the summer, it's winter now), and one a super small dry lot, only it's not dry. Every two weeks we will get a really bad snow, like 4 - 6 in, and then the weather will go back to sunny and 60, making it all melt. It doesn't help that all my animals are trampling on it, so it becomes a literal mud pot. I can't really confine all of them to one area mainly because it would be too squished, and also because the hay is in the big pasture. What should I do? Do you have any ideas for mud repellant on my horse? I tried vaseline, but it didn't work.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd have a guy with a bobcat grade the worse area to allow runoff. It's amazing the difference that can make.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

natisha said:


> I'd have a guy with a bobcat grade the worse area to allow runoff. It's amazing the difference that can make.


This is the most effective way. The bottom line is that you have to keep any water from staying on the pasture or you will have mud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

